# Backstrap loom



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm gathering pieces for a backstrap loom and keeping a log at my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2009_07_01_archive.html

There is also a discussion thread on backstrap loom at the Weavolution forum
http://weavolution.com/forum/1083

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> you are amazing Franco. You are constantly reinventing the wheel!
> 
> But inquiring minds need to know -what makes a backstrap loom different from any other loom? (Okay, I admit it -I am ignorant about looms and I have never heard of a backstrap loom -backstrap is something we batter and fry and serve with mashed potatoes and cream gravy!)


Your backstrap sounds more interesting than my backstrap.

If you go to the Weavolution link, there are pictures of the backstrap loom. You do not have to sign in or register on Weavolution to view the discussion.

A backstrap loom is a primitive loom without a frame. It looks like a hammock. The work is wrapped and stretched between two horizontal sticks (loom bars). One loom bar is tied to a support, like a tree or post. The other loom bar is attached to the weaver with a rope and a belt that goes around the weaver (backstrap).

The weaver's body provides the tension control. When not in use the loom and the work can be rolled up and transported. The backstrap loom has been developed in just about every society in the world. The weaver can create any level of complexity desired. It can weave narrow bands or as wide as your arms will reach.

I am not re-inventing anything. This loom is as ancient as the human race. But it is new to me. I encounter these things with fresh eyes and a sense of wonder at the skills and talents of the weavers who use these looms.

Have a good day!


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

I just made one of these a little while ago. I tried to use a heddle stick instead of making a rigid heddle like I should've, and the work was so tedious I gave up. The yarn I strung around said heddle stick was too tight and therefore ineffective. Also my cheap acrylic thread stuck together so I couldn't get a straight weft. Maybe I should just wait for christmas and get a table loom or something.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

CamM said:


> I just made one of these a little while ago. I tried to use a heddle stick instead of making a rigid heddle like I should've, and the work was so tedious I gave up. The yarn I strung around said heddle stick was too tight and therefore ineffective. Also my cheap acrylic thread stuck together so I couldn't get a straight weft. Maybe I should just wait for christmas and get a table loom or something.


You might try something different in the future.

Check out my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

Look at Hot Green Washcloth part 1 of 2
See picture #3

I use a flat shed stick as a spacer when putting on the string heddle. Remove the spacer and use the round heddle stick. The string heddle is now evenly spaced for use.

Instead of acrylic, try using Peaches and Creme cotton yarn from Walmart. It's cheap and doesn't stick while you weave. Making dishtowels and washcloths is my apprentice work while I learn how to weave.

I will using acrylic yarn for some scarves, but I know about the sticking problem and I'm prepared for it.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> wow! I am constantly amazed at how the fiber arts manifested themselves in so many different ways all over the world. Apparently, it is your passion. Thats awesome.
> 
> I am such a newbie to all this, I thought the only way to spin was with a traditional spinning wheel. Little did I know!  *And* I find "fiber people" as varied and interesting as the artform they celebrate.
> 
> So (again I apologize for my curiousity) but how did you become so interested in the fiber arts and the primitive aspects of them?


No apology needed. I'm thrilled that anybody is even paying attention! 

When raising angora rabbits, we learned the value of the angora fiber, so we started spinning it. Also started spinning wool, alpaca, and other fibers. My lovely wife started using knitting looms (knifty knitter). I started learning to weave.

When I saw the prices for fancy spinning wheels and looms, I started looking for the plain and primitive. Then I discovered how wonderful the work was that has been produced on those tools. I was hooked on the simplicity of the tools.

When looking for "sustainable living" skills, plain and primitive makes more sense than computer controlled spinning wheels and looms.

Have a good day!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Just thought you should know....I'm a member of weavolution, and I get the dreaded "access denied" screen when I click your link...even tho I'm logged in.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Darn it.

Something must have changed. I guess you have to register to get access to the group forums and then join the group.

Here is a good site - lots of pictures
http://www.backstrapweaving.com/

Back in the 90s, Aussie weaver Karen Madigan published a weaving journal, the archives are available for free download in PDF.
http://curiousweaver.id.au/archives/2

She published an article on backstrap weaving as well as a project that can be made on a backstrap loom. Look in issue #2

That should give you an idea about backstrap weaving.

Sorry for the confusion.
Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is an easy way to rig a backstrap. Take a belt that fits around your waist. Put two loops of rope through it that extend about 12 inches from the belt.











Place the belt around your back with the buckle facing away from your back and the loops extended.










Hook the loops onto your loom bar. You will have to experiment a little bit to get the right loom length. It's not fancy but should hold up until you weave a fancier backstrap.

Other ideas for making the backstrap include some that have been mentioned on this thread already.

- Cut off legs from a pair of jeans for improvised backstrap. I thought about that one because I save old jeans for the purpose of rag strips for making rag rugs. You can also convert the "shorts" into a shoulder bag by sewing the bottoms/legs closed and using some fabric of the legs for sewing the shoulder strap.

- Take a dishtowel, tie a knot in opposite corners so you can attach a rope. You can also take an old terry cloth bath towel and do the same thing. You might have to rip it in half to reduce the bulk.

- A pillow case can be used with knots in the corners.

- In the Curious Weaver Journal #2 article they suggest using a length of rope around your body as a strap while you weave yourself a strap as a first project. You may want to pad that rope with a towel or something.

- Old sheets can be ripped down to a wide sash sized strip, a knot in the ends, attach a rope.

I hope that helps.

Have a good day!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Pretty good ideas! What's this 'curious weaver'? Is it a current publication? Or can I read it online?

thanks,
Sherry


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

sherry in Maine said:


> Pretty good ideas! What's this 'curious weaver'? Is it a current publication? Or can I read it online?


Back in the 90s, Aussie weaver Karen Madigan published a weaving journal, "The Curious Weaver Journal", the archives are available for free download in PDF at the following site:
http://curiousweaver.id.au/archives/2

She published an article on backstrap weaving as well as a project that can be made on a backstrap loom. Look in issue #2

Have a good day!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Franco, thanks for typing that link for the 2nd time (!) for me-- I just re-read all of these posts, and saw you had posted it earlier prior to my request. Sometimes 'skimming' doesn't work . . . . .
I'm going to read some of that stuff when I can this week.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

No problem, I do the same thing.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

More progress on the backstrap loom posted on my blog.
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2009/07/backstrap-weaving-in-progress.html

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

My first backstrap loom woven piece is posted 
http://rabbitgeek.com/loom/backtowl2.jpg

Peaches & Creme cotton worsted yarn warp/weft white
Sugar & Creme cotton worsted yarn variegated black/white for borders

Sett 8 per inch. Woven size was 16 x 24, but off the loom it is 13 x 21,
before wet finishing which should have another 10% shrinkage.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios

More details on my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2009/07


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm working on a beginner weavealong practicing horizontal stripes.

Details on my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

Have a good day!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Franco, I don't post often -- but I read most of the fiber posts -- I want to thank you for sharing your projects here and on weavolution. I'm sure you inspire many more readers than you'll ever know to try something new. And your photos are very helpful to show my husband when I need help with the "hardware".

Ann


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you Ann.

I'm glad my ramblings are helpful! 

Have a good day!


----------

